# graphtec jx1130 signjet pro



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

does any1 here own a jx1130? what does it cost to change the lines and head on this machine? is it a good machine? any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

ok,i found out that the graphtec jx1130 is the same as a encad novacut 54. i need some info on this machine. i seen one locally for a good price but i dont wanna spend the money if its not worth it


----------

